# What age to begin training?



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,
Just a quick question: Wondering from what age can you start to train a dog to do sit, high 5 etc?
Thanks


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

As soon as you have the puppy.
I started with mine the second day they got home.
One thing to remember is that puppies have shorter attention spans so keep the sessions really short and fun.
So to make an example, Laska learnt sit that very first training day. Some puppies learn really really fast others take a little more time.
Just have patience and be fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Everything you do from the minute you get them counts as training: you don't necessarily have to put aside special sessions. I taught Frodo 'come', 'wait' and 'drop' just in the course of playing with him, and worked on the 'sit' command at mealtimes (he has to sit before the bowl goes down). Once he'd got that, teaching tricks like shaking paws and high fives was quite easy. But they are all different - I'm still working on getting Florrie to come to me, as she thinks it's hilarious to run off in the opposite direction! Like kids, puppies are learning all the time.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, immediately! Every moment is a training moment! Angel picked up some things real quick! But I found him much more responsive and eager to please at about 15 months old. I never stopped training up to that point,it just seemed to "click" more!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I got George when he was 2 weeks old. I started training him as soon as he could walk and was on some solids, and potty training as soon as he started stopping to stoop to pee.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

As soon as you get the puppy. As Angel1210 said, every moment is a training moment. I've included training in pretty much everything I do with mine from the day they came home.


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh wow, I had no idea you could train them this early! For some reason I thought she would be way too young! 
Can you guys recommend good treats to use when training pups? 
Thanks


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Sarahchibird said:


> Can you guys recommend good treats to use when training pups?


I don't really buy treats so I can't recommend good pre made ones, but in my experience home made treats like tiny pieces of boiled meat work wonders! But I guess it depends on the dog and what foods they like.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Mine go mad for cheese. Cheddar will do, but mine, being part of a middle-class, Guardian-reading family, )) really go mad for Spanish Manchego....they'll do ANYTHING for that!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Sarahchibird said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea you could train them this early! For some reason I thought she would be way too young!
> Can you guys recommend good treats to use when training pups?
> Thanks


George will almost do flips for bits of pork. I've found that tiny bits of meat or cheese work really well. I also got a clicker, and that does wonders!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> George will almost do flips for bits of pork. I've found that tiny bits of meat or cheese work really well. I also got a clicker, and that does wonders!



A clicker?!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't believe dogs eat cheese!!!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Sarahchibird said:


> A clicker?!


What is clicker training?- dog training | Dogmantics Dog Training

I had my puppy too young from his mother but I taught him sit & leave it at about 7 weeks lol, so you can never start too young! xx


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Sarahchibird said:


> I can't believe dogs eat cheese!!!


All of my chis have loved string cheese.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for adding that clip for me to watch, it is a little bit clearer now! x


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

heartagram said:


> What is clicker training?- dog training | Dogmantics Dog Training
> 
> I had my puppy too young from his mother but I taught him sit & leave it at about 7 weeks lol, so you can never start too young! xx


heartgram, thanks for giving a link. I'm just now getting back to the thread 

Cheese is smelly, so most dogs love it. I'm thinking of dusting tiny bits of it in flour, just enough to keep them from sticking to each other, and freezing it for training treats.


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Okay, I watched the clicker video. I'm no where near teaching George those tricks, lol! Some of that stuff looked fun and might be a great break from the boring old sit-stay stuff.


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> heartgram, thanks for giving a link. I'm just now getting back to the thread
> 
> Cheese is smelly, so most dogs love it. I'm thinking of dusting tiny bits of it in flour, just enough to keep them from sticking to each other, and freezing it for training treats.


 I had no idea it was OK to give them cheese! I always thought it was bad to give dogs "human" food! This forum is great, I've learned so much already!

With the clicker training, why is it considered better than just rewarding them? For instance, if you train them command-trick=reward, how does the clicker help that? As a hands up complete novice, it just seems like an extra step: command-click-trick=reward??
I've read some great reviews so I get that there must be something in it but I don't get why!?!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Mine are petrified of the clicker! I train them without.


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> Mine are petrified of the clicker! I train them without.


Really?! Am I missing something? Does it not just click?!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a quick comment about clicker training - I use it with Honey, who is reactive to most situations! 
The sound of the click never changes - it's a constant reassurance that she's doing something right. Whereas the tone of my voice for example, can differ greatly. She was also scared of the click at first (it can be quite startling) but with some positive association, she loves it now. 
And re cheese - this is a super high value treat! Some human food is okay - in small quantities - cheese, hot dog, etc. So I use these when I'm training something new or we are going into a situation that she finds scary (the vets!)  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Rach_Honey said:


> Just a quick comment about clicker training - I use it with Honey, who is reactive to most situations!
> The sound of the click never changes - it's a constant reassurance that she's doing something right. Whereas the tone of my voice for example, can differ greatly. She was also scared of the click at first (it can be quite startling) but with some positive association, she loves it now.
> And re cheese - this is a super high value treat! Some human food is okay - in small quantities - cheese, hot dog, etc. So I use these when I'm training something new or we are going into a situation that she finds scary (the vets!)
> 
> ...


 So, you just click the clicker when they do it right? I know I prob sound really silly to most of you! (I feel a bit silly tbh!) but it's a whole new world to me! (who knew that dogs eat cheese, lol


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Sarahchibird said:


> So, you just click the clicker when they do it right? I know I prob sound really silly to most of you! (I feel a bit silly tbh!) but it's a whole new world to me! (who knew that dogs eat cheese, lol


You dont sound silly. Yes you need to time the clicker with the action - I.e. the moment the bum hits the floor, click! So you give the command (sit!) raise the treat above the head, and as soon as that bum goes down, click and treat! 
It's worth reading up on, as the timing is pretty crucial with it. I can't remember any sites off the top of my head - if you google clicker training there are loads of useful sites, with step by step guides. 
Of course, you and your chi may find training just as easy without the clicker. I only started using one when Honey became more reactive etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Rach_Honey said:


> You dont sound silly. Yes you need to time the clicker with the action - I.e. the moment the bum hits the floor, click! So you give the command (sit!) raise the treat above the head, and as soon as that bum goes down, click and treat!
> It's worth reading up on, as the timing is pretty crucial with it. I can't remember any sites off the top of my head - if you google clicker training there are loads of useful sites, with step by step guides.
> Of course, you and your chi may find training just as easy without the clicker. I only started using one when Honey became more reactive etc.
> 
> ...


 Aw thank you, I've just ordered a clicker & have def got more reading to do before I attempt to use it!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Sarahchibird said:


> I had no idea it was OK to give them cheese! I always thought it was bad to give dogs "human" food! This forum is great, I've learned so much already!
> 
> With the clicker training, why is it considered better than just rewarding them? For instance, if you train them command-trick=reward, how does the clicker help that? As a hands up complete novice, it just seems like an extra step: command-click-trick=reward??
> I've read some great reviews so I get that there must be something in it but I don't get why!?!


I can click the clicker faster than I can get his attention to give him the treat. And, the other poster was right, the sound never changes but my voice might. It's Pavlovonian. I think the clicker trains them to look for the treat too. Our voice can't do that. I've had training moments when I thought "am I rewarding him for getting his attention, or for sitting?" That's why it's important to "load" the clicker. It's something you have to experience. I had the same questions as you at first. George responded faster to the clicker than he ever did my voice.


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> I can click the clicker faster than I can get his attention to give him the treat. And, the other poster was right, the sound never changes but my voice might. It's Pavlovonian. I think the clicker trains them to look for the treat too. Our voice can't do that. I've had training moments when I thought "am I rewarding him for getting his attention, or for sitting?" That's why it's important to "load" the clicker. It's something you have to experience. I had the same questions as you at first. George responded faster to the clicker than he ever did my voice.


 Thank you, I've ordered one so will see how it goes


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> I can click the clicker faster than I can get his attention to give him the treat. And, the other poster was right, the sound never changes but my voice might. It's Pavlovonian. I think the clicker trains them to look for the treat too. Our voice can't do that. I've had training moments when I thought "am I rewarding him for getting his attention, or for sitting?" That's why it's important to "load" the clicker. It's something you have to experience. I had the same questions as you at first. George responded faster to the clicker than he ever did my voice.


You got that right! It's quicker! I tried to clicker train Angel! I think I need training on how to use it! (it did come with a dvd) If he just "sees" the clicker, he comes running and goes all the tricks and commands he knows! LOL - I would love to use it! It does work and quite well! But this little stinker already knows that a treat is coming! 

Sarah, never give up! Even it seems like you are not getting through to him! It's like kids - you think they never listen! Then one day, you see them actually using your hard training and advice!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> You got that right! It's quicker! I tried to clicker train Angel! I think I need training on how to use it! (it did come with a dvd) If he just "sees" the clicker, he comes running and goes all the tricks and commands he knows! LOL - I would love to use it! It does work and quite well! But this little stinker already knows that a treat is coming!
> 
> Sarah, never give up! Even it seems like you are not getting through to him! It's like kids - you think they never listen! Then one day, you see them actually using your hard training and advice!


 Yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaah my kids aren't that well trained yet either  hee hee. Maybe I could try clicker training them?! Especially as my voice has become white noise to them now! Haha


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no - sorry to mislead you! Mine weren't either! That doesn't happen until they get married and have their own! LOL!!


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> Oh no - sorry to mislead you! Mine weren't either! That doesn't happen until they get married and have their own! LOL!!



Hee hee, tickled me this did!  My eldest is not quite 7 so I've got a while to wait then!! Haha (sob!) x


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

I find Lily doesn't actually respond as well to higher value treats; chicken, cheese etc as shes too interested in the food and is busy jumping up me to try and get it, whereas with her normal treats she seems perfectly happy to follow the command and then get the reward. I keep seeing people saying save the chicken etc for harder commands but I honestly can't see her focusing on staying or waiting etc if there is a piece of chicken in my hand. Does this normally work for you guys?

I also haven't used a clicker yet as like the OP said it seems like another step to an already complicated process but I do have her treats in a little plastic tub and when she hears me shaking it she comes running or if we're walking she licks her lips so she knows a treats coming, but I don't shake it as I'm giving her the treat so I guess thats something different altogether. Sorry for highjacking the post.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the word 'yes' instead of a clicker. You most always have your voice, and instead of keeping the clicker in pocket, you just say 'yes'. A clicker means that the dog did something right and a treat is coming. That is why it is important to time it right.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like that! I actually use my voice too! I could never get to click in time! Lol!


----------

